# Vaughn Gitten Jr, 2010 Drift Mustang



## bhop (Apr 15, 2009)

Another shot from Formula Drift round 1, this time Vaught Gitten Jr.  His bumper's falling off because he was brake checked by Sam Hubinette and hit him pretty hard earlier.

Nikon D200 / Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 HSM


----------



## keybq (Apr 24, 2009)

nice photo got to love old american muscle dominating a import sport


----------

